# DMX LED Drivers



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got about 48 LED fixtures and about 4 act up in various ways. They're controlled by a DMX program and the issues seem to be isolated to the individual fixtures. They're controlled by a single input over a span of about 340 feet. I opened up a spare fixture and the only thing in there aside from the LEDs themselves is an DMX LED driver. No manufacturer, no part number. The fixtures themselves have no identification markings on them whatsover.

The drivers information is as follows:

DMX LED Driver - 150w
DC36V
Out: 8 - 10 LED @ 1500 mA/CH

I'm going to go out on a limb and say if the fixtures are messing up, it's the drivers. Does anyone know of a reliable source for these? Weatherproof ones would be an option as well. Thanks in advanced. I tried google but I don't really get the warm and fuzzies looking for fixture parts on a website called "Alibaba". :laughing:


----------



## n1ist (Sep 18, 2009)

Is the last fixture terminated? Some have a switch; others need an external terminating resistor - 120 ohms between pins 2 and 3.
/mike


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm not 100% on that, the last fixture is at the highest point in the structure. I can check and see.


----------

